# sick zebra danio...help please



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a sick zebra danio....looks like there is a white cottony looking thing by its right gill....i have primafix and maracide. my question is do you think its a fungus or a parasite, and could i dose both medications or do i have to choose one or the other?
thanks


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Cottony growth is most likely a fungus, but from my experience there are fungus that pimafix can cure and there are some that it makes it way worst. Try it for a few days if it doesn't stop getting worst, I suggest get some other fungus meds.

Also, I would isolate the fish then treat it. Don't treat.the entire tank,it makes thing complicated.


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks, yep already isolated....my hospital tank has water from main tank, same temp and parameters.
I already initially used marcide. Can i use primafix in conjunction or should i wait 2 days and then use primafix, or should i change some water and then use primafix?
Also what should i do about feeding....the fish isn't eating but how will i know when if ever it will again, its just kinda sitting on the bottom motionless until i go by the tank then it swims around


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Sick fish usually don't eat, from my experience, my Koi was the only fish that still eats like a pig when it got ick, any other fish that I kept stopped eating when they became sick.

Just feed it very little every 1-2 days just incase it gets better and wants to eat.

You can probably dose the pimafix without changing the water. Usually for fish that are infected by fungus, I always use a combo of melafix and pimafix since sick fish are vulnerable to secondary bacterial infections anyways. I have never used marcide so I'm not sure if its a good combo with pimafix or not.

Also, aerate the water as much as possible.


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks again.....i am aerating very well. I really don't think it can hurt at this point to add the pimafix. I initially thought it was fungus but the store clerk sounded like she knew exactly what it was without missing a beat, so i took her advice.
I really hate to wait and hear a response from API or the makers of maracide as they both stat it can take up to 4 days.


----------

